# Hey hey...



## Erik X (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello from Five Points Lodge #1137 in El Paso.

My name is Erik X BriseÃ±o...just a brief Masonic pedigree:

Raised in Coronado Lodge #1406 in 2006
Junior Warden in 2007

Endowed Member in Five Points Lodge #1137 in 2007
Junior Deacon in 2007
Senior Warden in 2008

I went through the Scottish Rite degrees in 2006 in the El Paso Valley, currently sitting as Prior in the Consistory.

I also serve on the Grand Lodge of Texas Internet Committee as vice-chair.

I'm really excited about what you Brothers are doing here. I've gone through the forums and read some of the comments about the GLOT website and your hopes for it. Trust me, the Internet Committee has many of the same ambitions. Last year was kind of spoiled by server crash and we spent a lot of time just trying to restore what was lost.

I did manage to speak to Brother Comedy, Chairman of the Internet Committee, while I was at Grand Lodge. We've been bouncing ideas off one another as to what the committee's goals will be for this year.

I'm going to start another thread in the General Freemasonry Forum and I'd invite you guys unload with what you would like to see on the website, projects you'd like for the Internet Committee to take on, and, very important, how you might be able to help the committee.

Seeya guys there..

- Erik


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome Erik. I would like to see the GLWS turn from .php to .html


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcom Brother Erik. It'll be great having you on the forums.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome Brother Erik! Thank you for taking the time to signup!


----------



## RJS (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

